# Homemade Halloween Town Pumpkins



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

These are some pumpkins I made to go with my Halloween village. Time, space and money are getting tight so I am relegated to miniatures for a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, they're so cute!

Nothin' wrong with mini props


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, what are they made from?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks. They are a little rough yet as they were quickly done. The next batch should be tidier. It is tough to tell from this angle, but the green thing on the left was my first attempt at a witch hand holding a "crystal ball".

playfx... they are marbles with Sculpey on top of them (I found out the hard way that dollar store play-doh doesn't work under the Sculpey). One has a Sculpey face the others have painted faces.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

hard to believe those are marble sized. Great detail!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

These are so cool. We have a little village also. But I never would have thought about making something this small. Very nice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea Nyx..
they are cute


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

My future plans include making tombstones, bats on wires that appear to be "flying", a cauldron, a large pumpkin for the center of town like in the Halloweentown movies and a bunch of other pieces for my Halloween Town out of Sculpey.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the pumpkins, please post some pictures when you put your Halloween town together.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The town isn't able to go up for the past couple of years... too much stuff, too little house, but I can post a few pics of it a few years ago. Since then it has more than doubled in size. I'll post them tonight.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are great Nyx


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

These pictures are from 2007. Please note that this was a last minute set up. 2006 had more little people, trees, shrubs, etc in and looked better, but to find those pics would be a nightmare. The village hasn't been set up since 2007 and has more than doubled in size. It most likely won't be set up again until I am able to afford a larger house.





































Here's to hoping this works.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love Spooky Town - your pumpkins are a perfect addition. It's amazing what you can do in small spaces = big ideas!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Just to give some perspective. This display is on top of a doube-size (full-size) box spring with a piece of plywood under it for stability.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job on the lil pumpkins, it's always nice to add your own special touch.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nyxie my husband would like to make you into a prop for posting these pics haha (Just kidding, he is harmless) I love your town! and want one of my own.
Have you thought of maybe setting it up on shelves? would be out of the way, look good and pretty inexpensive to buy the boards at the hardware store. just an idea.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lady Nyxie, that's quite the Spooky Town collection. Thanks for posting the pics. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great job Nyx! 
Haven't seen you in chat for a while.... come back!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

If memory serves me correctly on how long I have been collecting... as a general rule I primarily only buy these at Michaels. There may be a building or two that I have picked up at placed like AC Moore.

2004 - some of the Michaels collection
2005 - all of the Michaels collection
2006 - all of the Michaels collection
2007 - all of the Michaels collection
2008 - all of the Michaels collection
2009 - all but two buildings of the Michaels collection
Approx 12 - 15 D56 buildings and table top pieces

Some years I did not buy some of the really cute little figures that go with that year's collection at Michaels. 

The pumpkins were surprisingly fun to make. 
I have such a small house and so many things in it already that there isn't even room for shelving.
I'll be back in chat, I promise. Things are just so hectic right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, you're building an entire Spookytown empire!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I hope your putting those 40% off coupons to work at Michael's Nyxie.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those are so perfect. I've only picked up a few pieces every year but I so want to put the work into it to make it a proper town, like people do with model railroads. Now you've got me thinking of all the accesories I could make instead of buy...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It is getting quite large indeed. I will either need a huge display area or to rotate through buildings from year to year. The best is to find a big space as I, like Spideranne, wish to set it up like a model railroad.

Yes, I use the 40 or 50%'s. As a matter of fact, I hit 2 - 3 Michaels a day when they first come out and sometimes take two trips through the line. This year though my cousin and her kids were kind enough to help me go through the line. I had everything within like 3 or 4 days this year.

The one little building with the coffins on the right front corner and the ghost are items I did in ceramics class. There are more things in my mind to make like Sculpey bats that have an "anchoring" lump of clay with a piece of wire coming up out of it and a bat "floating" above. Then, of course, there are tombstones and ghosts (which can also "float"). 

My village also contains some things that are for dollhouse miniatures (a small log with an ax sticking out of it got some hot glue and red paint to look Halloween like), railroad miniatures and I am planning on buying some of the "Toobz" from Michaels with Egypt and pirate stuff in them. If you look around there are tons of things out there.

Please share any ideas you may have of makeable items that I can incorporate into my "empire".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the Jack-O-Lantern hot air balloon.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey they look awesome Nyx! Are you going to come to back to Pattie's for a future make and take.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

hpropman said:


> Hey they look awesome Nyx! Are you going to come to back to Pattie's for a future make and take.


Yes, of course I will be back. I am just not sure when. School and other committments keep me pretty busy lately, but I will be back. Thanks for asking.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... awesome display! Those pumpkins are a great addition.


----------

